# Colnago fork axle-crown length and offset for size 59cm



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi,
I have a Colnago masterlight in 59cm with a force carbon fork. I would like to get a curvy steel chrome fork to replace it. Does anyone know the length and offset of a colnago fork?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Threaded or threadless?*

You want to keep your ride threadless or go with a threaded steerer set up?




orbeamike said:


> Hi,
> I have a Colnago masterlight in 59cm with a force carbon fork. I would like to get a curvy steel chrome fork to replace it. Does anyone know the length and offset of a colnago fork?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

I thought about getting an older colnago fork with curve fork blades (if they ever come on sale), but I would rather keep the current threadless setup. I am not too fond of the new straight blade steel fork so I am thinking of getting a chrome aftermarket curve fork in place of the force carbon fork I have.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Threadless and curved*

The factory does not currently produce curved forkes with a threadless steerer so you're limited to finding a straight blade with threadless steerer or waiting for a curved threaded fork to come on market.

General rule of thumb for finding the right steerer length is head tube length + 35mm for total threaded headset stack height. This would be measured from the based of where the crown race is seated to the top of the steerer.

You may want to try some of the distributors to see if they have any unpainted and unthreaded NOS curved forks lying around. Long shot but you never now.





orbeamike said:


> I thought about getting an older colnago fork with curve fork blades (if they ever come on sale), but I would rather keep the current threadless setup. I am not too fond of the new straight blade steel fork so I am thinking of getting a chrome aftermarket curve fork in place of the force carbon fork I have.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

What I am actually thinking is to get an aftermaket fork (non Colnago) to replace my carbon fork. All I need to know is the crown-axle length and typical offset for a 59cm frame. 

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Crown to axle is 367mm and stock rake is 43mm. The Force fork you are using also has these measurements.


----------

